# big als return policy???



## tom g

what is big als return policy , i purchased a pump to help in tranfering water but it is not strong enough for what i need it for ,will they do a exchange or am i out of luck since i used it already ,
thanks 
tom


----------



## Windowlicka

Much might depend on the store - I recently bought a Marineland pump from BA (Newmarket), but I over-bought (my mistake, and not their fault at all).

I used it for 24hrs on a SW tank, but needed less power on the return. Kudos to Tim/Anthony @ BA's - they swapped it straight-out for the (cheaper) pump that I should have first bought, and gave a store credit for the difference.

Long and short? It can't/won't harm to ask...


----------



## AquariAM

Windowlicka said:


> Much might depend on the store - I recently bought a Marineland pump from BA (Newmarket), but I over-bought (my mistake, and not their fault at all).
> 
> I used it for 24hrs on a SW tank, but needed less power on the return. Kudos to Tim/Anthony @ BA's - they swapped it straight-out for the (cheaper) pump that I should have first bought, and gave a store credit for the difference.
> 
> Long and short? It can't/won't harm to ask...


BA's scarboro will 100% for sure refund it if you've had it like 2 weeks or less just make sure to clean it and return the packaging.


----------



## catsaholic

As far as I know, it's 5 days, but I had a HOB that died in three weeks and I didn't have a receipt. They found my purchase using points and exchanged it to the new one.


----------



## tom g

*returns*

took it back no probs at all ..thanks guys


----------



## shrtmann

ya usually they will give you atleast a store credit...and ya ive had them track my purchase thru points before...

altho at the same time some stores you gotta kind of bug a little...london store is like that sometimes....


----------



## AnnaZ

For fish do they refund or just store credit?


----------



## shrtmann

umm that part i cant answer...never returned a dead one there...never rea;;y bought many from there, a little pricey...


----------



## tom g

*return policy for fish*

i beleive they will only warranty your fish within 7 days , and only half value .adn providing that the staff downstairs does not void the sheet when u describe what fish u have in your tank .


----------

